# Will a mac font work on a pc?



## Natobasso (Sep 29, 2006)

I've done some research on this, but every time I search for "font" related articles I never get much on which font formats a pc can use. Anyone know if it can handle more than just TrueType?

I did find a mac to pc TrueType converter, but I want to know if I can move all my Postscript fonts over as well without converting (not sure if there's a converter out there for Postscript fonts).

Any help appreciated.


----------



## lurk (Sep 29, 2006)

You need something like ATM to use postscript fonts on windows.  (Gosh is it even still called Adobe Type Manager anymore?)


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 29, 2006)

any idea what that something would be? 

Yah, ATM is pretty much a relic from OS 9.


----------



## lurk (Sep 30, 2006)

They had ATM for Windows.


----------



## IT2 (Sep 30, 2006)

This topic is old was written in '02, but here is the solution (4 years later if anyone still wants to know): 
Use only OpenType Fonts, this is the new, best way to go. Why? Because OpenType is cross platform compatible. Both True Type and Postscript are problematic when trying to bridge the gap of Mac & PC.
OpenType explained:
http://www.adobe.com/type/opentype/main.html

Example: A document created in InDesign, using Open Type fonts on a Mac, will opened on a PC and the font(s) will hook up and be exactly the same on both computers (ours all have). Of course you need to have the font loaded properly in both computers. 

Hope that helps you.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 1, 2006)

IT2 said:


> This topic is old was written in '02...


?


----------



## bharoche (Oct 8, 2006)

Cross font is windows shareware that convert mac PS fonts to pc


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you! Looks good. It is purchase-ware: http://www.asy.com/scrcf.htm


----------

